# Very Strange request on fragrance



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK yes we are weird!
Hubby spilt his tomatoe juice and beer last night upon wiping it up he says he really liked the smell and wondered if I could make a soap for men that would smell like that. Any Ideas?


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Tomato scented beer soap :biggrin I see WSP carries a tomato FO. I've heard others say they have tomato leaf soaps that sell well. Kinda different - I've never liked that scent myself but it may be fun to try. Wasn't there someone here that makes beer soap? We've gotten several at the Linnie's Lodge and DH just loves those soaps.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep Caroline was making beer soap


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I made beer soap once. I had a customer at the market who often bought my bread. He would admire the soaps but said that soap made with goatmilk was too girly for him. We got to talking now and then and it came out that he hangs out with his guy friends drinking beer & watching sports. So I offered to make beer soap for him. Once it was done he bought a couple bars. I've only sold one other bar since then. LOL


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Not to interrupt everyones train of thought but we had a strange fragrance request as well. Does anyone know of a leather scent and where to buy it? 
THanks, Ray


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah--my husband wanted a leather scent as well. I found several but I was afraid to buy one until I could get a good review. And I think tomato/beer soap might smell nice. Might also smell terrible!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

dd made beer soap, but it did't have a beer smell. it had weird odor at first, then it lost the odor and was unscented,but it lathers really nice and seems to leave the skin softer. carolyn-- oh something is messed up on the computer and i have no caps. -- sigh


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WEll either he was drunk on his concoction or dreaming cause I smelled the stuff tonight and NO WAY am I making that kind of soap. Even he now doesn't think it smells good. :/
YEH leather would be nice my favoite used to be English Leather by someone can't remember


----------



## beaglady (Jan 16, 2008)

Daystar has a leather fo, but it has a cowboy themed name, so you may have to read the descriptions of find it. I havent soaped it yet, but OOB, its good. Sweetcakes has one too.

I've soaped beer before and the smell goes away. Make sure the beer is flat befire adding lye or it will volcano.



Diane W

Diane W


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Save on Scents also has a couple leather fragrance oils.

Sara


----------

